# Previsões Outono/Inverno 2022/2023



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2022 às 21:20)

*Previsões longo prazo: Mensal e Sazonal*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis:*

- IPMA mensal
- IPMA sazonal
- AEMET sazonal
- Ilmeteo ECMWF (site italiano que costuma publicar cartas do ECMWF sazonal)
- MetOffice sazonal
- IRI sazonal
- CFSv2 sazonal
- Previsões mensais e sazonais de diversos modelos (NOAA)
- Previsão sazonal MeteoFrance (multi-modelos)
- Previsão semanal e mensal do ECMWF (Comissão Europeia)
- Previsão semanal do ECMWF (IM Húngaro)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- Se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2022 às 21:21)

Previsão período alargado - Continente - 08 ago a 04 set. 2022​ 

Precipitação total com valores abaixo do normal e temperatura média semanal com valores acima do normal


Na *precipitação total* semanal, prevêem-se valores *abaixo* do normal (-10 a -1mm) para as regiões do Minho e Douro Litoral na semana de 08/08 a 14/08. Nas semanas de 15/08 a 21/08, de 22/08 a 28/08 e de 29/08 a 04/09 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Na *temperatura média* semanal, prevêem-se valores *acima* do normal (+0.25 a 6°C) para as regiões do Norte, Centro e Alto Alentejo na semana de 08/08 a 14/08, com exceção de alguns locais do Algarve e do vale do Sado onde se prevê valores *abaixo* do normal (-3 a -0.25°C). Adicionalmente, nas semanas de 15/08 a 21/08, de 22/08 a 28/08 e de 29/08 a 04/09 prevêem-se ainda valores *acima* do normal (+0.25 a 3°C) praticamente para todo o território, com exceção do litoral a sul da península de Setúbal ou mesmo a sul do cabo Mondego.

Boletim previsão período alargado Continente, 08 ago a 04 set. 2022







Fonte: IPMA


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Ago 2022 às 21:20)

Previsão Sazonal do ECM (1 de Agosto):

*SON*:







*OND*






*NOAA*


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2022 às 21:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Previsão Sazonal do ECM (1 de Agosto):



Setembro/Outubro catastróficos?


----------



## joralentejano (18 Ago 2022 às 16:24)

O AccuWeather já disponibilizou a sua previsão para o outono na Europa:







> A dominating area of high pressure, which led to the extreme waves of heat this summer, is expected to remain firmly in place through at least the first part of the autumn. This will translate to temperatures averaging 2-4 degrees Fahrenheit (1-2 degrees Celsius) above normal levels across much of Western and Central Europe.
> *Extreme drought, wildfire dangers remain*​AccuWeather meteorologists say the fall outlook is not promising for any widespread drought-busting rainfall in the regions most desperate for water.
> 
> The same high-pressure system poised to keep warmth firmly in place through the first half of the season will also act to deflect storms away from the heart of Europe. This will result in drier-than-normal weather persisting in the zone from the Iberian Peninsula to France, Italy and even as far north as southern portions of the United Kingdom, forecasters say.
> ...



Fonte
____________________
Previsão para Setembro por parte do CFSv2 cada vez pior à medida que a distância temporal diminui. 






Cenários desoladores! Oxalá que isto tudo falhasse, mas há demasiado consenso.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Ago 2022 às 09:25)

Boas,
Em relação às previsões infelizmente o cenário não é muito animador com previsão de um Verão longo e pelo menos um início de Outono bastante seco em linha com os últimos anos. 
Em termos médios dos modelos sazonais, espera se um cenário para Set a Nov bastante quente e seco, e de Dez a Fev ainda não existe um cenário claro nos modelos, embora os primeiros indicadores apontem para poder ser ligeiramente inferior à média.

Na minha opinião pessoal em termos de previsões e altura de maior fiabilidade modelistica só costume ligar a previsões a partir de Setembro!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Set 2022 às 13:47)

Boas, 
Já saiu as previsões de Setembro do Meteofrance e do Ecmwf. 
O que posso dizer é que as mesmas são bastante confusas em especial no Ecmwf, sem um sinal claro, e sem se perceber em concreto qual o sinal. 
Assim deste modo me parece que o Ecm na prática não tem qualquer sinal para este Outono Inverno. 
Já o meteo france apresenta um Outono seco e um sinal no Inverno ainda fraco..


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2022 às 19:51)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas,
> Já saiu as previsões de Setembro do Meteofrance e do Ecmwf.
> O que posso dizer é que as mesmas são bastante confusas em especial no Ecmwf, sem um sinal claro, e sem se perceber em concreto qual o sinal.
> Assim deste modo me parece que o Ecm na prática não tem qualquer sinal para este Outono Inverno.
> Já o meteo france apresenta um Outono seco e um sinal no Inverno ainda fraco..



Normal, portanto. E nós a precisarmos de um sinal claramente positivo...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Set 2022 às 16:00)

StormRic disse:


> Normal, portanto. E nós a precisarmos de um sinal claramente positivo...


Sinal muito positivo e dado pelo ukmo, que depois de dar um Outono seco, indica finalmente um Inverno com muita chuva. 
Neste momento apanhando o ecmwf, ukmo, CFSv2 não existe claramente consenso entre os modelos!


----------



## Cesar (16 Set 2022 às 21:03)

O Noaa fala em pouca neve para este Outono/Inverno.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (16 Set 2022 às 23:26)

Cesar disse:


> O Noaa fala em pouca neve para este Outono/Inverno.


Acho sempre engraçado essas previsões, como é que sabem que nao nao vai haver chuva e frio? É do género, se acertarem é pq são os maiores, se errarem sempre têm a desculpa do "previsões a longo prazo não são certas"...


----------



## hurricane (17 Set 2022 às 00:02)

Cesar disse:


> O Noaa fala em pouca neve para este Outono/Inverno.



Para variar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Set 2022 às 18:59)

Previsão de Longo Prazo​ 
Previsão período alargado - Continente - 19 set. a 16 out. 2022​ 

*Precipitação total com valores abaixo do normal e temperatura média semanal com valores acima do normal*


Na *precipitação total* semanal, prevêem-se valores *abaixo* do normal (-10 a -1mm) para as regiões do Norte e Centro, nas semanas de 19/09 a 25/09 e de 26/09 a 02/10. Nas semanas de 03/10 a 09/10 a 10/09 a 16/10 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.
Na *temperatura média* semanal, prevêem-se valores *acima* do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 19/09 a 25/09 (+0.25 a 3°C) e de 03/10 a 09/10 (+0.25 a 3°C) e apenas para alguns locais nas regiões Norte e Sul e litoral Centro, na semana de 26/09 a 02/10 (+0.25 a 1°C). Na semana de 10/10 a 16/10 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.



 
Consultar publicação:  Boletim previsão período alargado Continente, 19 set. a 16 out. 2022

Todas as semanas têm anomalia negativa no Algarve.


----------



## Cesar (28 Set 2022 às 00:22)

Estive a consultar o Severe-weather Europe, falam provovalmente numa quebra do Vórtice Polar de forma precoce só falta saber se vai acontecer alguma surpresa neste Outono Inverno que está a chegar, resta resarmos para que traga chuva e temperaturas dentro da Estação.


----------



## João Branco (3 Out 2022 às 17:55)

Boas amigos 
Pela vossa experiência, que modelos (ou sites, instituiçoes, ou até publicações como o Farmer's Almanac, etc) têm as melhores previsões Outono/Inverno? Já as testemunharam a ser bastante certeiras?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Out 2022 às 18:09)

João Branco disse:


> Boas amigos
> Pela vossa experiência, que modelos (ou sites, instituiçoes, ou até publicações como o Farmer's Almanac, etc) têm as melhores previsões Outono/Inverno? Já as testemunharam a ser bastante certeiras?


Verificar as previsões dos modelos CFSv2, UKMO, ECM, CMC E JMA e a previsão mais comum entre eles, poderá ser mais certeira.
As previsões saídas nesta altura (Outubro) poderao ser as mais certeiras para o Outono /Inverno.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Out 2022 às 17:36)

"La Niña" promete trazer frio extremo à Europa este inverno​








						"La Niña" promete trazer frio extremo à Europa este inverno
					

O inverno não será clemente para os europeus. Para além da escassez de gás, o fenómeno "La Niña" promete trazer frio extremo à Europa




					pt.euronews.com


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2022 às 17:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> "La Niña" promete trazer frio extremo à Europa este inverno​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



---



> O diretor do Serviço de Monitorização das Alterações Climáticas Copernicus, Carlo Buontempo explica: "... enquanto a temperatura está a subir em todo o mundo, a Ásia Central permanecerá fria por enquanto. Assim que começarmos a ter as zonas orientais frias, este ar siberiano deslocar-se-á sobre a Europa e fará a temperatura baixar - esse é o risco que enfrentamos especialmente no início do inverno".



O artigo ficou péssimo. O que foi na realidade dito:



> ECMWF’s director of the Copernicus Climate Change Service, Carlo Buontempo,, said: “La Niña tends to cause disruption to westerly winds, creating high pressure over Europe, which is what the models are showing for the beginning of winter.
> 
> “In these conditions, there is a chance of easterly winds leading to lower than usual temperatures. There is a higher than usual chance of having a cold outbreak at the beginning of winter. But more reliable data on what would influence winter conditions would only become available in three to four weeks’ time."


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2022 às 22:38)

Orion disse:


> ---
> 
> 
> 
> O artigo ficou péssimo. O que foi na realidade dito:



Típico sensacionalismo... Pega-se em 3 ou 4 chavões e deturpa-se o que foi realmente dito...


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2022 às 18:11)

Modelos alternativos  https://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/NMME/model_monanom_body.shtml

Devem faltar uns 3 dias até aparecerem as previsões atualizadas no portal da Copernicus, e posteriormente no Meteociel (melhor porque é mensal)  https://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/c3s_saison_cartes.php

O instituto italiano tem *a* previsão de sonho para o sul:








A falta de rios atmosféricos no norte pode fazer falta.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Out 2022 às 18:19)

Essa previsão é uma previsão de vários modelos que apontam para Dezembro e Janeiro chuvoso, com uma sinoptica bastante idêntica à essa. 
Não se trata de uma zonalidade a nossa latitude, mas um bloqueio na Escandinávia com extensão possívelmente até ao uk, e que é uma característica do La Nina no Inverno. 
Só que os últimos anos vem contrariando essa previsão que não foge muito aquela que foi feita nesta altura no ano passado por alguns modelos!


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2022 às 18:25)

Orion disse:


> Modelos alternativos - https://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/NMME/model_monanom_body.shtml



NMME = _ensemble_ dos 6 modelos


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2022 às 18:36)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Não se trata de uma zonalidade a nossa latitude, mas um bloqueio na Escandinávia com extensão possívelmente até ao uk, e que é uma característica do La Nina no Inverno.



_Cut-offs_, em que a vasta maioria da precipitação até pode ir para Espanha.



> Carlo Buontempo, the director of the Copernicus Climate Change Service, which is run by the ECMWF on behalf of the EU, said: “La Niña tends to cause disruption to westerly winds, creating high pressure over Europe, which is what the models are showing for the beginning of winter.



Nem sempre, nem sempre  https://www.smhi.se/en/theme/el-ni-o-and-la-ni-a-1.13054



> Europe and the Nordic countries are hardly affected by La Niña and El Niño.


----------



## David sf (10 Out 2022 às 21:06)

Orion disse:


> O instituto italiano tem *a* previsão de sonho para o sul:


Igual ao ECMWF:


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Out 2022 às 09:45)

David sf disse:


> Igual ao ECMWF:
> 
> Ver anexo 2437


E o ukmo com uma previsão contrária a essa! 
Em boa verdade a previsão para o Inverno tem ainda um sinal muito fraco nesta altura!


----------



## David sf (11 Out 2022 às 11:45)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> E o ukmo com uma previsão contrária a essa!
> Em boa verdade a previsão para o Inverno tem ainda um sinal muito fraco nesta altura!


Mas boa também. O UKMO costuma prever sempre zonal forte e desta vez aposta por bloqueio na Europa e fluxo de Noroeste por aqui. Diria que, apesar de estarem diferentes, ambas as previsões dão alguma esperança para termos um inverno, no mínimo, normal.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Nov 2022 às 13:24)

Previsões do NOAA a 1 de Novembro





Só acredito em chuva, quando ela aparecer, até lá é uma profunda miragem e a 1ª quinzena de Novembro, não se vislumbra nada, nem delírios aparece nos modelos, o que é um péssimo sinal.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Nov 2022 às 18:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Previsões do NOAA a 1 de Novembro
> 
> Ver anexo 2734
> 
> Só acredito em chuva, quando ela aparecer, até lá é uma profunda miragem e a 1ª quinzena de Novembro, não se vislumbra nada, nem delírios aparece nos modelos, o que é um péssimo sinal.


Péssimo será se na 2ametade de Dezembro tivermos um anticiclone estático por estas bandas. 
Mas não acredito lá muito nisso!


----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2022 às 18:55)

https://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfsv2fcst/

(acho que) é importante mencionar que são previsões (algo) semanais (e3 mais recente). E cuja fiabilidade a longo prazo é basicamente nula  https://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfsv2fcst/htmls/euPrece3MonMask.html


----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2022 às 19:10)

Podem ficar mais frequentes, mas períodos anticiclónicos no inverno não são novidade.


----------



## Luis Martins (1 Nov 2022 às 20:06)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Previsões do NOAA a 1 de Novembro
> 
> Ver anexo 2734
> 
> Só acredito em chuva, quando ela aparecer, até lá é uma profunda miragem e a 1ª quinzena de Novembro, não se vislumbra nada, nem delírios aparece nos modelos, o que é um péssimo sinal.


Mas essas foram o tipo de previsões de longo prazo que colocaste no forum dia 09/08 , em que pouco iria chover em Portugal em Setembro e Outubro . Que grande credibilidade !


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Nov 2022 às 20:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Previsões do NOAA a 1 de Novembro
> 
> Ver anexo 2734
> 
> Só acredito em chuva, quando ela aparecer, até lá é uma profunda miragem e a 1ª quinzena de Novembro, não se vislumbra nada, nem delírios aparece nos modelos, o que é um péssimo sinal.


Já não é a primeira vez que as previsões a longo prazo falam em pouquíssima precipitação e depois falham por completo. Também já aconteceu o contrário, no outono de 2017 ou no inverno de 2019...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Nov 2022 às 19:15)

Stinger disse:


> Quando vem o frio ?


A realidade é que, tirando a Península Balcânica, a Anatólia e o leste/sul da Ucrânia (que levarão com a primeira siberiana do ano nas próximas duas semanas), a realidade é que não está previsto qualquer frio para os próximos tempos - as anomalias deverão continuar bem elevadas para a altura do ano, com o ciclone no Atlântico Norte a puxar o ar húmido e ameno de oeste/sudoeste e um anticiclone na Europa Central. 

Por um lado, isto é ótimo dado o contexto atual global. Por outro lado, é chato para nós, meteoloucos apreciadores de frio outonal e invernal... paciência!


----------



## Cesar (4 Nov 2022 às 21:12)

Provavelmente só lá para Dezembro janeiro é que poderá fazer frio a sério.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Nov 2022 às 20:48)

Saída do ECM sem nada de bom em perspectiva.


----------



## Orion (11 Nov 2022 às 14:39)

MetOffice


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2022 às 15:37)

Orion disse:


> MetOffice



Não há portanto um sinal claro de anomalia em qualquer dos sentidos, ligeira tendência de um pouco abaixo da média, 100 mm no trimestre para o Norte não é preocupante., no Sul o sinal ainda é mais irrelevante.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Nov 2022 às 18:23)

StormRic disse:


> Não há portanto um sinal claro de anomalia em qualquer dos sentidos, ligeira tendência de um pouco abaixo da média, 100 mm no trimestre para o Norte não é preocupante., no Sul o sinal ainda é mais irrelevante.


O sinal não é muito forte mas ilustra uma tendência que se poderá verificar ou não. 
Pode chover mais ou menos, ou menos 100 mm, 200 mm ou 300 mm. 
As tendências devem ser entendidas como um padrão atmosférico predominante e só isso.


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Nov 2022 às 09:28)

Está a formar-se na Sibéria a "Besta do Leste", que trará temperaturas geladas para Portugal. Saiba o que é​É um fenómeno comum, mas que raramente chega ao sul da Europa. Só que as condições para que isso aconteça estão formadas. O país pode gelar já em dezembro





Está a formar-se sobre a zona da Sibéria, na Rússia, um fenómeno meteorológico a que foi dado o nome de "Besta do Leste", que, de forma simples, consiste na concentração de uma enorme massa de ares gelados que deverão, depois, descer por toda a Europa central e chegar a Espanha, primeiro, e a Portugal, depois. Os meteorologistas estão atentos a esta situação, que não é nova, e já ocorreu noutros períodos da história, como em fevereiro de 1956, naquele que foi um dos invernos mais frios da Europa. *Não há ainda a certeza sobre os caminhos que os ventos gelados da Sibéria irão tomar, mas, de acordo com a forma como esta Besta do Leste se está a formar, tudo indica que o destino seja a Europa do sul.*
Mas o que é esta Besta do Leste? É uma gigantesca concentração de ares gelados que acontece de forma mais ou menos regular nas zonas mais frias da Rússia, nomeadamente na região siberiana, onde as temperaturas são mais baixas nesta altura do ano. Esses ares gelados são depois transportados para outras regiões, podendo tomar diferentes direções, daí não ser frequente que atinjam as zonas mais a sul da Europa.
Para que se forme esta Besta do Leste "é necessário que ocorram vários fatores", como explica o site espanhol "El Tiempo", especializado em meteorologia. "Em primeiro lugar, é desejável que exista uma elevada cobertura de neve sobre o território russo. Em 2022, por exemplo, a cobertura de neve é alta", avança a mesma publicação. O passo seguinte é a estabilização da atmosfera. "Uma massa de ar estável no Inverno favorece uma queda de temperatura. Como há pouca radiação solar e cobertura de neve, o calor não se pode acumular". Ou seja, *desta forma está criada a tal grande concentração de ares gelados. Agora, é preciso que ela chegue ao sul.* E como é que isso pode ocorrer? "É preciso que um forte bloqueio anticiclone se forme e se posicione entre a Rússia e a Escandinávia. Isto criará um corredor de ventos que empurrará os ares gelados" para sul, explica o "El Tiempo".


Em fevereiro de 1956, ocorreu um dos mais dramáticos casos de formação desta Besta de Leste, que trouxe os ventos gelados até Espanha e Portugal, com temperaturas abaixo de zero em toda a região ibérica, mesmo durante o dia, durante um período considerável de tempo. Pode observar-se isso mesmo na imagem principal deste texto, referente à Besta de Leste de 1956.
​De acordo com as análises dos meteorologistas,* estas mesmas condições estão a formar-se neste momento, favorecendo não só a concentração de ares gelados sobre a Sibéria como a criação do corredor que os pode trazer para sul.* "A configuração atmosférica no hemisfério norte, e mais especificamente na Europa, começa a ser favorável a um influxo de ar continental frio. Neste momento, um forte anticiclone está sobre as estepes russas cobertas de neve. O ar está a arrefecer nas camadas inferiores, e está tudo a ficar no lugar certo", refere o "El Tiempo". A ocorrer, estas massas geladas poderão chegar à região ibérica no início de dezembro.
Não é certo que tudo venha a encaixar-se e a acontecer como está previsto, precisamente porque se está a falar de uma previsão, que é sempre incerta, e os fatores meteorológicos podem alterar-se. Mas a verdade é que "os padrões e tendências atmosféricas parecem apontar para uma possibilidade significativa de tal situação", diz ainda o "El Tiempo".

Fontes: https://magg.sapo.pt/atualidade/art...peraturas-geladas-para-portugal-saiba-o-que-e









						¿Está formándose la "bestia del este"? Bloqueo atmosférico y frío a la vista
					

Un potente anticiclón sobre Rusia generará mucho aire frío. Si las piezas se colocan bien, una "bestia del este" podría afectar a España.




					www.eltiempo.es
				




Aconselho ver o vídeo disponibilizado no site El Tiempo, pois um meteorologista que está a explicar e não um "pseudo" entendido


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2022 às 09:51)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Está a formar-se na Sibéria a "Besta do Leste", que trará temperaturas geladas para Portugal. Saiba o que é​



Já ontem  o GFS mostrava essa tendência, mas a uma distância enorme, a tal circulação continental muito fria e vasta a chegar à Peninsula Ibérica. 






Já se sabe que são previsões, e falando aqui para o nosso "cantinho" difíceis de acontecer, e que acontecem apenas de muitos em muitos anos, como em 1956.

Quando surgem, normalmente são bastante atenuadas, e embora possam dar tempo muito frio ( por norma seco) e até neve, não são  ( salvo raríssimas excepções) extremas ou invulgares/inéditas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Nov 2022 às 11:04)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Está a formar-se na Sibéria a "Besta do Leste", que trará temperaturas geladas para Portugal. Saiba o que é​É um fenómeno comum, mas que raramente chega ao sul da Europa. Só que as condições para que isso aconteça estão formadas. O país pode gelar já em dezembro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Em fevereiro de 2018 esta sinóptica trouxe bastante chuva ao longo da primavera em todo o país e quebrou por completo o padrão anticiclónico que persistia quase constantemente um pouco por todo o país desde maio de 2016. Excelente se tais tendências continuarem a existir!


----------



## Crazyrain (25 Nov 2022 às 11:33)

Bom bom era uma tipo 
 Anos 80 , que trouxe neve com fartura até à cota 0 .


----------



## Northern Lights (25 Nov 2022 às 12:54)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Está a formar-se na Sibéria a "Besta do Leste", que trará temperaturas geladas para Portugal. Saiba o que é​É um fenómeno comum, mas que raramente chega ao sul da Europa. Só que as condições para que isso aconteça estão formadas. O país pode gelar já em dezembro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


São neste momento apenas previsões a longo prazo, pelas quais temos de aguardar com serenidade.
Em contexto de crise energética seria um pesadelo, que sinceramente espero que não se venha a concretizar (e digo isto, sendo apaixonado por frio e neve).
Aposto que no máximo o fenomeno a ocorrer deverá ficar-se algures pela catalunha, ficando o resto da Península Ibérica com esporádicos episódios de frio moderado como o costume de todos os anos. 
De chuva para o sul é que precisamos.


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Nov 2022 às 13:15)

Extremamente cedo para dizer que impacto terá na Europa e ainda mais na Península Ibérica. Poderemos até ter algum frio que nem tenha origem na Siberiana propriamente dita, mas sim de massas de ar polar marítimo de Norte/Noroeste que descem de latitude. Agora, não há dúvidas que um bloqueio potente na Escandinávia é um geralmente um bom pronúncio aqui para o nosso cantinho. Mesmo que não venha a transportar o frio siberiano até cá, abre a hipótese de finalmente termos um padrão mais depressionário a W/SW do continente, sem um anticiclone no Mediterrâneo a obrigar tudo a ir mais para norte, e assim favoreça também o sul do país. Nada garantido, mas é bom ver as peças a mexer e aumentar a probabilidade de um Dezembro que precisamos.


----------



## frederico (25 Nov 2022 às 21:20)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Em fevereiro de 2018 esta sinóptica trouxe bastante chuva ao longo da primavera em todo o país e quebrou por completo o padrão anticiclónico que persistia quase constantemente um pouco por todo o país desde maio de 2016. Excelente se tais tendências continuarem a existir!


Ia escrever isso mesmo. Quebrou o padrão de bloqueio no Atlântico e trouxe uma Primavera bem chuvosa, salvando o Sul do país. Recordo bem esse evento, 8 graus negativos onde vivo e a cidade coberta de neve mais de uma semana, a vida parou dois ou três dias o que gerou espanto dos imigrantes canadianos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2022 às 12:34)

Com as previsões previstas, a previsão para Dezembro da NOAA mudou radicalmente quase do 8 para o 80.


----------



## frederico (25 Dez 2022 às 21:52)

No RU estão agora a prever uma viragem para NAO negativo e uma onda de frio siberiano para Janeiro.









						Arctic blast to pummel UK with 'snowiest period in 12 years' lasting a month
					

The bleak snow forecast for next month comes as the Met Office has said the Scottish Highlands is the only part of the UK likely to see a white Christmas




					www.mirror.co.uk
				




Tal poderá trazer chuva para a Península Ibérica e quem sabe algum evento imprevisto de neve a cotas mais baixas.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Dez 2022 às 22:52)

frederico disse:


> No RU estão agora a prever uma viragem para NAO negativo e uma onda de frio siberiano para Janeiro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah eles dizem isso, então vai ser exactamente o contrário. Todos os anos é sempre a lenga do Inverno mais frio dos últimos 100 anos. 
Algum ano eles vão acertar.. 
Agora apostaria que teremos uma NÃO +  até lá pro meio de Fevereiro pelo menos!


----------



## hurricane (25 Dez 2022 às 23:01)

frederico disse:


> No RU estão agora a prever uma viragem para NAO negativo e uma onda de frio siberiano para Janeiro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Era bom era! Mas nenhuma previsao aponta para isso agora.


----------



## Cesar (26 Dez 2022 às 00:05)

hurricane disse:


> Era bom era! Mas nenhuma previsao aponta para isso agora.


Pois mas vão acertar mais cedo ou mais tarde.


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2022 às 21:18)

frederico disse:


> No RU estão agora a prever uma viragem para NAO negativo e uma onda de frio siberiano para Janeiro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hurricane disse:


> Era bom era! Mas nenhuma previsao aponta para isso agora.



Curiosamente, o mapa mostrado nesse artigo é de uma run do dia 18 e tem a previsão para... ontem dia 25.


----------



## Orion (26 Dez 2022 às 21:43)

frederico disse:


> No RU estão agora a prever uma viragem para NAO negativo e uma onda de frio siberiano para Janeiro.



O tipo que fez a previsão é tão famoso que até existe uma página 'anti'. Outras realidades.

É uma previsão 'privada' publicada num tabloide. É de interpretação livre


----------

